# Swarm dark elves



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

Looking through the codex whilst building my army list, it struck me that warriors cost an extremely small amount. I'm unfamiliar with points costs for warhammer armies but it seems that you could create a relatively speedy swarm army, that has Eternal Hatred and high initiative.

Is this an old idea? Would it work well?
Opinions?


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

It would be alright, though of course, you need the cavalry, the powerful elite of the black guard, executioners, you wouldnt have a lot of high strength but it could be used effectively, with some finesse of course.


----------



## Ascendant Valor (Jan 3, 2009)

Horde armies depend on the synergy of all their units working together holistically. Though the low point cost per model is important (very important, actually!), it is this synergy amongst the army that is crucial.

Look at a Goblin Horde. You'll likely see Night Goblins filling the ranks, equipped with either shields or bows, fanatics, and netters. Within the rest of the army you'll see fast movers (Spider or Wolf riders, Wolf Chariot, etc), heavy hitters (Squig Hoppers or Herds), and War Machines (cheap as chips Bolt Throwers, Doom Divers, yadda yadda). It's all these components working together, and in great number, that defines a horde army.

For Dark Elves, the Spear Elves and the Repeater Crossbow Elves are somewhat cheap, yes, but it's difficult to field them in the vast numbers that a Goblin army can achieve. The fast movers (Dark Riders, Harpies, Cold One Knights, etc) are all quite expensive, the Dark Elf War Machine selection is limited to just RBTs, and heavy hitters (COK, COC, Hydra, etc) are all _very_ pricey by comparison to a horde army. You can get a Dark Elf army with numbers, but it'll always be an elite army (which isn't a bad thing).

Truth be told, though, I like your idea, Asmodeun. I'm not saying it'd be impossible to create a Dark Elf horde army, it's just very difficult to get away from the elite-based army that the Dark Elves are. You're on the right track in thinking that the Spear Elves will be the mainstay unit, while some RxB Elves provide some support fire with the RBTs. Dark Riders and Cold One Chariots support the infantry blocks as needed. I think this could work fairly well, actually...

I think your idea could work, but as LSK said, you'll need to use some hardcore finesse. Post a list once you get your idea straightened out, Asmodeum! k:


----------



## D'Haran (Jun 17, 2009)

Interesting idea, you might try for 5 units of 30 warriors, stick an assassin a few of them for the combat rez, get the unkillable hero and a cool bsb and you'll almost have an army shaping up. 

Unfortunately I'd think you'd almost have to take 2 hydras in order to pull of any kind of decent win though you might get away with just chariots or cold ones. 

A unit of blackguard properly outfitted might also be a good plan and use them to hold up that one enemy unit... 

All it all it'll take a mix of balls and brains to pull it off right, and you'll probably be looking at a less effective list than some other horde armies which are more suited towards it (orcs).

An effective DE list trying for a horde army should field 150+ models to compete as a horde army, otherwise it's not worth doing.


----------

